# أهم المكتشفين والمخترعين في عالم الطب



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الطب :
استعمل الطبيب الفرنسي رينيه تيوفيل هياسنت لاينك ( 1781 – 1826 ) أول مسماع مؤقت ( سماعة الطبيب ) ، واستبدل الاسطوانية الخشبية برقعة الورق طور هذا الجهاز فيما بعد ، وحسن من قبل النمساوي سكودا والامريكي كامان
اخترع الأميركيان غروم وبوني عام 1980 المسماع الالكتروني 
اخترع الطبيب والفيزيائي الفرنسي جان – لويس بوازويي عام 1891 المقياس الزئبقي لقياس الضغط الدموي
عام 1881 ابتكر النمساوي ريتر فون باخ المضغاط وهي آلة لقياس الدم الشرياني طور هذا النموذج الفرنسي بيار بوتين عام 1889
ابتكر الروسي كوروتكوف عام 1905 جهازا قادرا على فحص الشرايين بالسمع بدلا" من لمسها


ميزان الحرارة:
اخترع الطبيب الايطالي سانكتوريوس عام 1626 أول ميزان حرارة طبي على الماء 
ابتكر الطبيب الانكليزي البوت عام 1867 نموذجا لميزان الحرارة الطبي الحالي وهو عبارة عن أنبوب زجاجي مرقم يحتوي على خزان زئبقي
اخترع السويدي ماغنوس غوستافسون ميزان الحرارة الالكتروني على شكل رضاعة لأخذ حرارة الطفل بواسطة الفم

المجهر:
يبدو أن المجهر قد اخترع في نهاية القرن السادس عشر من قبل الهولندي هانز جانسن وكان قد رسم مخططه غاليليه عام 1609 ومع بداية العام 1880 بدأت صناعة الميكروسكوب الحديث
عام 1926 وضع الألماني هانز بوش الأسس النظرية الخاصة بالمجهر الالكتروني ، وبعد سلسلة من التجارب توصل الألماني أرنست روسكا بمساعدة ماكس كنول على إرساء الأسس التطبيقية للمجهر الالكتروني وذلك في عام 1933
سجل العالم الفيزيولوجي في جامعة لندن أوغستوس ديزيريه ويلر، براءة اختراعه لأول عملية تخطيط القلب الكهربائي وذلك في عام 1887
عام 1901 ابتكر البروفسور الفيزيولوجي في جامعة "لايدن " ويليام انتوفن المقياس الغلفاني الوتري وأصبح بفضل هذا الاختراع المبتكر الفعلي لعملية تخطيط القلب الكهربائي
عام 1929  سجل البروفسور هانز برجر ولأول مرة التأثير الكهربائي للدماغ ولكن ولكن لم يحظ تدوينه بالنجاح لسبب ضعف مدى الإشارة المرسلة ومن ثم طور الطبيب الانكليزي ادخار أدريان هذا الاكتشاف وتوصل في عام 1934 إلى انجاز بث النتائج وبذلك فتح الطريق أمام البروفيسور برجر لنشر تسجيله في الأوساط العلمية
عام 1984 عمد المركز القومي نقل الدم ودياغنوستيك باستور إلى إيضاح الطريقة لاختبار التهاب الكبد " ب " والتي تسمح باكتشاف المرض سريعا سوق هذا الاختبار في فرنسا عام 1994 – 1995
إن فيروس التهاب الكبد "ث " ( ف ه ث ( vHc قد عين نوعه في الدم في عام 1989 من قبل الباحثين في مختبرات شيرون كوربوريشن ومنذ العام 1993 وجب على الأطباء اقتراح كشف  ال ف ه ث vhc" مشتركا" مع فحص السيدا خلال فحوصات ما قبل الولادة والسابقة للزواج
توصل البروفيسور لوك مونتانييه وفريقه في معهد باستور إلى طريقة الفحص التشخيصي لمرض السيدا وذلك في عام 1985
بعد عدة تجارب قام بها كل من البروفيسور الأمريكي بوغارت والبروفيسور الفرنسي اندريه بووي توصلا أخيرا في العام 1990 إلى ايضاح طريقة من خلال الاختبار الدموي تسمح بسهولة اكتشاف الإعاقة المنغولية قبل فترة الولادة
اكتشف الفيزيائي الألماني ويلهلم كونراد رونتجن أشعة " اكس " في 8 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر 1895 وحصل على جائزة نوبل لهذا الاختراع في عام 1901
أوضح المهندس الانكليزي غودفري نيوبولد هونسفيلد عام 1972 فكرة التصوير على السكانر scanner والتي تجمع ما بين أشعة " أكس " والكمبيوتر ونال هونسفيلد جائزة نوبل عام 1979 تقديرا" لأبحاثه
استعمل الأميركي وايلد عام 1952 ولأول مرة مصدر الصوت الفوقي ( أي اهتزاز من طبيعة الصوت ولكن تردده من القوة بحيث يجعل سماعه متعذرا" ) في الطب والذي ينتشر فوق العوائق التي تعترضه
عام 1958 حقق الانكليزي ايان دونالد أول تصوير على " ايكو غرافيphie""  "echo Gra" وعممت هذه الطريقة ابتداء من العام 1970
إن ظاهرة التصوير على ال" آي – أر – أم iRM" اكتشفت عام 1948 من قبل كل من الفيزيائي الألماني فيليكس بلوخ والفيزيائي الأميركي ادوارد ميلز بورسيل وأدخلها كل من البروفيسور الكيميائي ب.ث. لوتربور وريموند داماديان عام 1972 إلى عالم الطب
صنع الطبيب الفرنسي بيار سالومون سيغالاس عام 1826 أول جهاز للتنظير الباطني ونجح برؤية المثانة واسطة منظار طبي مضاء على الشمعة
عام 1829 جرت أول عملية تنظير للحنجرة بفضل آلة اخترعها البريطاني بنجامين بابنغتون
صنعت الشركات الأوروبية ، سيمنز ، فيليبس ودورنييه والشركةالأمريكية بيومنياتيك تكنولوجي ، آلات مجهزة بسبعة وثلاثين كاشف مغناطيسي حيث يسمح بالحصول بسرعة وبنفس الوقت على صور من مختلف الزوايا وذلك في عام 1991
رح نحكي إنشاء الرب وعشنا تكملة مابدأنا وسيكون عن اللقاح واهم المكتشفين وسنتحدث عن أهم مصل وقائي قبل العام 1900
وعن القلب والرئة والقلب الاصطناعي وعن الجراحة وعن البنج  وعن الطب النسائي فانتظروا تلك المعلومات القيمة والغزيرة للفائدة
المصدر
موسوعة المعارف العامة 
اختراعات واكتشافات 
الجزء الثاني​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اللقاح أو الطعم :
يتقاسم الألماني روبرت كوخ مع لويس باستور ، الفضل في تأسيس علم الجراثيم وذلك في خلال القرن التاسع عشر 
ففي عام 1882 ، اكتشف " كوخ " داء السل ، وفي عام 1883 وضح ظهور بكتيريا الكوليرا
اكتشاف اللقاحات :
جينير : بريطانيا 1796 إعلان حول التلقيح بجدري البقر
باستور : فرنسا 1885 لقاح ضد الكلب.
هابفكين : روسيا 1892 لقاح ضد الكوليرا
رايت : بريطانيا 1898 لقاح ضد التيفوئيد
بهرينغ : ألمانيا 1913 مناعة ضد داء الخناق
كالمث وغيرين : فرنسا 1021 لقاح ضد السل ( ب ث ج BcG)
رامون وغليني : فرنسا 1923 لقاح ضد الخناق
مادسن : بريطانيا 1923 لقاح ضد الشهاق
رامون وزوللر : فرنسا 1927 لقاح معطل للكزاز
ج سالك : اميركا 1937 أول لقاح ضد الزكام
تيلر : إفريقيا الجنوبية 1937 لقاح ضد الحمى (17 د 17 Admiral  D)
انجرز ، روبن ولر : اميركا 1949 وضعوا طريقة زرع الخلايا
ج سالك : اميركا 1954 لقاح ضد الشلل غير ناجح
سابني : اميركا 1957 لقاح فمي حي مخفف ضد الشلل
انجرز : اميركا 1960 لقاح ضد الحصبة
وللر : اميركا 1962 لقاح ضد الحميرا
غوتشليش 1968 لقاح ضد السحائية " c"
غوتشليش 1971 لقاح ضد السحائية " A"
موباس : فرنسا 1976 استعمال لقاح التهاب الكبد "B"لأول مرة
اوستريان : اميركا 1978 لقاح المكورة الرئوية ( جرثوم ذات الرئة )
تاكاهشي : اليابان 1983 لقاح ضد الحماق أو جدري الماء
مختبرات ميريو : فرنسا 1986 لقاح ثلاثي ضد الحصبة وأبو كعب و الحميرا
مختبرات شيرون كوربوريشن : اميركا 1986 أول لقاح ضد التهاب الكبد " B" بواسطة جني وراثية
دكتور اسكولا : فنلندا 1987 لقاح ضد التهاب السحايا عند الرضع
بروفيسور ب ويلسون : برازيل 1989 أول لقاح ضد داء الليشمانيات وهو داء طفيلي أحادي الخلية يكثر في الكريات البيض وهو باسم مكتشفه
مختبرات سميثكلاين اندفرنش : اميركا 1992 أول لقاح ضد التهاب الكبد  "A  "
باستور – ميريو: فرنسا 1994 أول لقاح خماسي ضد الخناق، الكزاز، الشهاق ،شلل الأطفال، انحلال الدم
في عام 1878 اقترح الطبيب العام سيديللو تسمية لفظة " ميكروب " على كل العوامل المرضية التي تنقل الجراثيم المرضية وتبنى باستور هذه التسمية
عين نوع أغلبية الميكروبت في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر أولها الجرثومة العنبية من قبل باستور عام 1878
كشف الروسي د . ايفانوفسكي عام 1892 أول فيروس وهو العامل لداء يصيب مختلف النباتات :
ترنح التبغ ( وهو داء فيروسي يصيب النباتات فينقط أوراقها بألوان مختلفة كالفسيفساء)
عام 1983 عزل فريق البروفيسور لوك مونتانييه ( معهد باستور فرنسا ) ال " LAv" وفي السنة نفسها اكتشف باحث في المعهد القومي للسرطان وهو البروفيسور روبرت غاللو الفيروس الرجعي " HTLV3"وهو مطابق لل" LAV"
عام 1986 عزل فريق بروفيسور مونتانييه بمساعدة أطباء برتغاليين فيروسا ثانيا للسيدا "HIV2 "
يعود زرع فيروس التهاب الكبد " B "في المختبرات منذ العام 1986 إلى فريق فرنسي – أميركي من جامعة هارفرد وتحت إشراف البروفسور ماكس اسكس
إضافة إلى البكتيريا والفيروسات يوجد عدد كبير من الميكروبات المسؤولة عن الأمراض تعرف تحت اسم " الطفيليات " parasites"

ففي عام 1880 كشف الطبيب الفرنسي الفونس لافران ، عن وجود طفيليات دموية عند الفقريات مسؤولة عن الملاريا

عام 1881 اكتشف الانكليزي رونالد روس والكوبي كارلوس جوان فينلاي دور الخطيطيات ( نوع من الديدان الطفيلية في الأماكن الحارة ) في نقل الملاريا والحمى الصفراء ، بعدها واصل الانكليزي ب . مانسون أبحاثه دارسا مسؤولية البعوض كعامل ناقل للمرض
درس الاسترالي د . بروس عام 1895 دور بعوضة " تسي تسي " في مرض النعاس
يعتبر التلقيح بالجدري البشري ، أول طريقة معروفة للحصول على المناعة ، وكانت تعتمد في الشرق الأقصى حوالي العام 1000 ، وبفضل البريطاني جينير، استعيض عن هذه الطريقة بالتلقيح .​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا

للموضوع

المفيد

جدا

العدرا تباركك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير جوى 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة  والباهرة

يا جورجينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا" لكم يا أحبائي أسعدني فعلا" مروركم وكلامكم المحفز واللي زادنا تصميم وارادة على تقديم الأفضل دائما"
ممنونة من القلب للجميع​


----------

